# The BIG Football Thread



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------

